

The startup you want to work at the most is your own - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/05/the-startup-you-want-to-work-at-the-most-is-your-own/

======
moonlighter
Why the heck would I want to work for "Milk Inc."? Should I be impressed by
their homepage? Perks? What? Seems pretty hype-ish...

~~~
gojomo
The article seems to hint Milk only took the lead after Kevin Rose tweeted a
link to the poll.

~~~
moonlighter
Thanks. Had to google his name. OK, now I know he's a tea drinker. And
manipulator.

~~~
Bootvis
The only thing I could think of was:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW6PowAIAxg>

Bad name and a bad poll.

------
mayoff
Facebook is not a startup.

